# Australia has second highest employment rate in the developed world



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia has the second highest employment rate of the world's top 20 economic countries but it is not immune from rising unemployment and a slowing economy, a global report says. Australia's labour market reforms over the past 15 years have boosted employment and cut welfare benefit dependency but further efforts are needed to tackle the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia has second highest employment rate in the developed world...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

